# whalers way - port lincoln



## dynomuttt (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone has done the "whalers way" drive in Port Lincoln before or knows anything about it? My wife and I are traveling to the Eyre Peninsula in a few weeks and we thought this looked like a good drive to do! Couldn't find any info on the web about how long it takes to do the drive with stopping at the scenic features and if it was a suitable road for an ordinary car?

Thanks,
Steve


----------

